
Who keeps buying California's scarce water? Saudi Arabia - prostoalex
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/25/california-water-drought-scarce-saudi-arabia
======
deogeo
> But what business does a foreign company have drawing precious resources
> from a US desert to offset a lack of resources halfway around the globe?

Surprisingly nativist rhetoric coming from the Guardian.

